# dose!



## addy25

Hey guys just need a translation/interpretation for the following sentence

 não podemos demorar para repetir a dose!

I don't get what dose is. Is it the same word in English?

Thanks


----------



## Bahiano

addy25 said:


> Hey guys just need a translation/interpretation for the following sentence
> 
> não podemos demorar para repetir a dose!
> 
> I don't get what dose is. Is it the same word in English?
> 
> Thanks


Hi addy,
dose (pt.) = dose (engl.)
sometimes it's not that difficult...


----------



## addy25

I know lol. Thought it could be missing an accent somewhere which changes it completely. It just too simple to mean the same thing lol. Any idea what the sentence means. I am clueless lol. That's the only context I have got. :S


----------



## Bahiano

addy25 said:


> I know lol. Thought it could be missing an accent somewhere which changes it completely. It just too simple to mean the same thing lol. Any idea what the sentence means. I am clueless lol. That's the only context I have got. :S


Sure, something like "We can't/mustn't lose time to repeat the dose"


----------



## GamblingCamel

Bahiano said:


> Sure, something like "We can't/mustn't lose time to repeat the dose"


_Let's do it again, soon!!_

Demorar = linger, lag, be late 
Repetir a dose. Lots of examples on Twitter.


----------



## addy25

Sorry guys forgot to put the whole context in, not sure if it makes much difference. ta!

O tempo tá correndo, não podemos demorar para repetir a dose.


----------



## GamblingCamel

addy25 said:


> O tempo tá correndo, não podemos demorar para repetir a dose.



The clock is ticking.
Time is running out.

_Let's make hay while the sun still shines_.  
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Make hay while the sun shines


----------



## addy25

Lets make hay? Not to sure if I quite get what your saying there lol.


----------



## GamblingCamel

addy25 said:


> Lets make hay? Not to sure if I quite get what your saying there lol.


Don't you use that idiom in the U.K.? 
_If you make hay while the sun shines, you make good use of the chance to do something while it lasts._

o tempo està correndo = time / is / running out
PT speakers, is my interpretation okay? 

Addy, I love trying to decode your PT slang. And it's also nice to have another native EN speaker in this forum. We're so rare around here.


----------



## addy25

It must a very old term no offense lol. I don't picture myself every using it. I would probably get the micky taken out of me.


----------



## Carfer

It's a meal related expression. '_Dose_' also means '_serving', 'portion_', so in our Portuguese slang '_repetir a dose_' means get more of the same (whatever that same may be).


----------



## GamblingCamel

addy25 said:


> It must a very old term no offense lol. I don't picture myself every using it. I would probably get the micky taken out of me.


Haha. Are you referring to Mickey Mouse, Mickey D's?



> _To take the piss _is an expression meaning to mock, tease, ridicule, scoff. _To take the micky_ is a euphemistic way of conveying this expression where the word "piss" may be vulgar. This is most widely used in the United Kingdom, Ireland, South Africa, New Zealand and Australia.



Regarding HAY and SHINE -- I'm old enough to know that cliches never really die.  
Tomorrow, if a rapper decides to use that idiom in a rhyme, it'll be back in style in no time.


----------



## addy25

Your probably right there!


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> o tempo est*á* correndo/acabando = time / is / running out
> PT speakers, is my interpretation okay?
> 
> Addy, I love trying to decode your PT slang. And it's also nice to have another native EN speaker in this forum. We're so rare around here.


----------



## addy25

Carfer said:


> It's a meal related expression. '_Dose_' also means '_serving', 'portion_', so in our Portuguese slang '_repetir a dose_' means get more of the same (whatever that same may be).




meal related? could it not be used in terms of dating or relationships?


----------



## Carfer

addy25 said:


> meal related? could it not be used in terms of dating or relationships?


 
Sure, but that is the origin of the expression (I said it means _'get more of the same (whatever that same may be)'_).


----------



## Macunaíma

addy25 said:


> meal related? could it not be used in terms of dating or relationships?



I think of it as drink related rather than meal related, but anyway it's become a fixed phrase, an idiom meaning "have more of the same" as Carfer and GC indicated above. 

Vamos repetir a dose! = Let's do it again soon!


----------



## addy25

I was just thinking though, could you use the same term in more of a sexual way?


----------



## Macunaíma

addy25 said:


> I was just thinking though, could you use the same term in more of a sexual way?



Yes, you can say "let's do it again" in a sexual way, I guess.


----------



## Vanda

You can repeat "dose! in any context: drinking, food, sexual, entertainment. ..Just do it again.


----------

